

Nate Silver Doesn’t Like Twitter Data. - shasa
http://go.bloomberg.com/tech-deals/2013-04-26-nate-silver-doesnt-like-twitter-data/

======
QuantumGood
Social media is where facts go to die, and lies go to live. That doesn't mean
there isn't data there, but, it needs a lot of smart filtering to be useful.

~~~
shasa
The problem with social media is low information to noise ratio and given the
sheer amount data available it becomes quite difficult to mine the relevant
information. Also the rapid pace at which new information enters the system
makes the task much more tedious. The media and other sources in their quest
to provide news at the earliest more often than not compromise on the accuracy
and/or authenticity of the news. And finally the verification issue, last week
who would have thought that the AP news on white house attack was a hoax (due
to account hacking) and not a true.

